# Audi Magazine Turns New Page with Groundbreaking iPad App



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is remaining true to its core philosophy of Vorsprung durch Technik, or advancement through technology, by launching its UK customer magazine as a cutting-edge app for the recently released iPad. Created and developed for the new digital device by its existing publisher, Northstar, the new Audi Magazine app uses the latest publishing technology to take the award-winning title to a whole new level. 

The Audi Magazine iPad app is specifically designed to take the initial content of the already successful printed publication and expand it. Unlike many magazine apps, it goes beyond flat-page replications, instead presenting something that is multi-layered, expansive and revolutionary. It faithfully reproduces the content of the paper magazine - but adds floating text over high-definition photographs, smoothly animated box-outs, picture galleries, videos and full-screen 360-degree rotating views. 

"Audi has always been an early adopter, whether it be of mechanical or digital technology," says Peter Duffy, Audi UK’s head of marketing. "The Audi Magazine app is the latest example of our commitment to Vorsprung durch technik. This product will genuinely enhance Audi Magazine's already rich content, bringing the excitement of Audi further to life." 

The Audi Magazine app can be downloaded completely free of charge at Apple's App Store. It has already broken into the Top 50 chart of most-downloaded free apps achieving more than 15,000 downloads in the first two weeks. 

Audi Magazine is a customer publication with a UK circulation of more than 350,000 per issue. 

DOWNLOAD VIA ITUNES.


----------

